

Fashion for Nerds by Example - jashmenn
http://nerdboyfriend.com/directory/

======
yread
Wow! Historical pictures of famous people and links to the clothing they wore.
Which you can actually buy.

Some serious work has gone into this. And it doesn't even seem to be monetized
- the links are without any affiliate referrer information

~~~
vinhboy
That actually really sucks that it does not have any descriptions, "about us"
or anything.

As a non-fashion person myself I didn't understand what the site was about you
I read your comment.

I can see how this would be a great resource for fashion minded people.

Ps. If the owner of the site need help monetizing, let me know, I can help.

------
ax0n
That's nice and all, but I fail to see what's wrong with my
Airwalks/Sketchers, jeans, black tee shirt and charcoal-colored hoodie.

~~~
sofuture
That's nice and all, but I fail to see what's wrong with my
Airwalks/Sketchers, jeans, black tee shirt and black-colored hoodie.

------
modernerd
For those interested, the site's run and curated by Roxana Altamirano. She has
great taste. [http://putthison.com/post/655938745/our-fam-roxana-from-
nerd...](http://putthison.com/post/655938745/our-fam-roxana-from-nerd-
boyfriend-breaks-down)

~~~
vdm
How do you know this? This site needs an about page with links.

------
edkennedy
I'm happy to see a fashion site that isn't about bare chested young males in
sexual positions. It's a nice change to see a fashion blog for stylish
influential men in good clothes. Thank you for the post!

~~~
sudont
Check out "Put this on" and "Kempt."

~~~
Isamu
The Sartorialist! <http://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/>

------
dgabriel
I would avoid the William Faulkner look, but this site is wonderful. It makes
me want to wear more men's clothing.

------
codelesson
Photos are nice. At least a little text to let people know what's going on
would make it even better. Not everyone has context right off the bat (and
people who click through search results aren't necessarily going to read your
clever domain name).

------
iuguy
Great content, but a really badly put together site.

------
akozlik
So that's pretty amazing.

